# Moto GP,WSB,BSB for bike lovers



## Gadgetguy (Jan 20, 2013)

Well though I might share a few of my bike pics from the last few years.

1/


2/


3/


4/


5/


6/


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

amazing photos fella!

One photo that sums up motogp for me is rossi kissing his yamaha goodbye .. iconic photo


----------



## Gadgetguy (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks and its a shame he has just parted company with Jeremy Burgess after 14 years but it might be the change that he needs or he may just be passed it now.
I think the young guns will just get better and better but do wish Casey Stoner was still around in some ways to see how he would of compared with Marc Marquez although if Lorenzo didn't have the off earlier in the year it would of been a different story I feel,but the kid can ride.

Quick Rossi shot for you but on the Ducati.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

totally agree with you on the burgess situation .. i also now think rossi is past it .. he said he would stay in the motogp paddock for another 2 years making me think that cal signing for ducati was wise choise because when his contract is up with ducati the yamaha seat will be free. I hated stoner .. he could ride like no tomorrow but my god he was so far up his own ass it was unreal. Your photos are amazing .. if you get the chance you should come over here to the northwest 200


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

There is a story which illustrates why people think stoner is up his own ****. When he first came to the uk to race in superteens, he found winning so easy but wouldn't wave to the crowds, when asked why, he said he was embarrased at how quick he was and didn't want to rub peoples noses in it. He retained that view for most of his career but learned to wave to the fans at least.
Seen like that, it isnt so much that he is up his own **** just that he is inherently shy, however that is just my humble opinion.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Jesus they are cracking pics , i take it your a pro


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Gadgetguy said:


> Thanks and its a shame he has just parted company with Jeremy Burgess after 14 years but it might be the change that he needs or he may just be passed it now.
> I think the young guns will just get better and better but do wish Casey Stoner was still around in some ways to see how he would of compared with Marc Marquez although if Lorenzo didn't have the off earlier in the year it would of been a different story I feel,but the kid can ride.
> 
> Quick Rossi shot for you but on the Ducati.


Nice one this is :thumb:


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Amazing photos


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Now getting on the back in the hissing rain I though randy may have taken it easy with me on the back !!


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Quality pics mate!


----------



## Gadgetguy (Jan 20, 2013)

Cheers for the comments guys and not so much a pro as a very serious amateur :thumb:

Im an Auto Electrician by trade but work some weekends freelance for some mags and national papers covering BSB,WSB and Moto GP.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Very good , keep posting the pics


----------

